# New Pump



## spiritfree (Nov 19, 2014)

I have just been given the date I get my new pump, the Accu Chek Insight. I get it on 6th January. It looks like a great pump with pre filled cartridges. Something to look forward to after Christmas.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 19, 2014)

Only Novorapid cartridges at the mo, which are only approx. 1.6 ml.  (It says 2ml, but elsewhere on the web someone has just collected theirs from the pharmacy for pump start tomorrow, and that's what they said.)

That suits me fine, but if you have a higher dosage need and don't like Novorapid, could be difficult.  Though I think you might be able to fill the res with any insulin, just not confirmed anywhere official - cos they are that new!

Some of us wait agog for your experience with it Spiritfree - so please let us know!


----------



## Bloden (Nov 20, 2014)

spiritfree said:


> I have just been given the date I get my new pump, the Accu Chek Insight. I get it on 6th January. It looks like a great pump with pre filled cartridges. Something to look forward to after Christmas.



The 6th January is traditionally when Spanish kids get their (Xmas) presents - hope the new machine is everything you want and more!


----------



## Redkite (Nov 20, 2014)

Fab news!  I've heard great things about the Insight, including being able to program named basal patterns.


----------



## heasandford (Nov 20, 2014)

Fantastic! Look forward to your reviews!

I constantly have problems with bubbles in the neck of the infusion set in my Accuchek Combo, so I love the idea of pre-filled cartridges. I don't really understand how they work as I thought plastic and insulin don't do well together longer than 6 days, so how are they stored?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2014)

Actually now I think more about this, I have seen a little video on 'Circles of Blue' or whatever the blog is.

The pump reservoir actually fills itself from the cartridge, presumably it has a 'program' to do it, there were no actual human hands on the pump, yet the plunger 'bung' in the pump reservoir was going up and down, drawing up insulin, expelling air bubbles etc on its own.

Whoever writes the blog had had one to play with, lucky person.

The rest of us have to wait for someone like you to find out what it does/doesn't do when realised in the wild and tell us!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 20, 2014)

Happy After Xmas !


----------



## Bloden (Nov 20, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Happy After Xmas !



Happy Spanish Xmas!


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for replies. I put the wrong date in. I will be starting on the new pump on 8th January. I can't wait.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2014)

--- in time to sober up after the festival of the Three Kings, then!  LOL

(I've always thought it makes more sense really - after all, it was the Magi that brought the gifts, wasn't it?)


----------



## Bloden (Nov 23, 2014)

trophywench said:


> (I've always thought it makes more sense really - after all, it was the Magi that brought the gifts, wasn't it?)



Yeah, me too Twench.


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'll keep you all up to date. It does look like a good pump but how it works is the most important. The handset looks just like a mobile phone.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 26, 2014)

Bet you can't wait!


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 30, 2014)

I am really excited about getting new pump, I must get out more hahaha.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 30, 2014)

All of us with one, understand your excitement perfectly! - and your wish to get Christmas and New Year out of the way asap !


----------



## Pattidevans (Dec 1, 2014)

As I understand it, with the Insight pump you can either have pre-filled cartridges which just slot in (presumably what the person on the other forum has) which are indeed Novorapid and I did think were 200u but would appear to be 160u OR you have the Accu-Chek FillAssist gadget, a time-saving automated cartridge filling system which fills 200u cartridges with whatever insulin you use from vials.

I too have bubble probs when filling cartridges - but the AccuChek helpline person said not to worry too much, get rid of the big bubbles that you can and then prime the others out by banging the pump (upright) on your cupped hand then priming.  I do this several times until no bubbles appear in the tubing.  It seems to work.  I've not had any occlusion probs


----------



## trophywench (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh well the 'banging' is an integral part of the cartridge change isn't it?


----------



## Pattidevans (Dec 2, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Oh well the 'banging' is an integral part of the cartridge change isn't it?


Yup... not sure it's doing my hand any good though!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2014)

Ah, well ... mine stays in the 'skin' but I also bang it not on my hand, but on any flat surface which has something on it - eg the mouse-mat or an open pump diary or a magazine etc.  Or a clean pair of knickers on the top of the dressing table !


----------



## Pattidevans (Dec 4, 2014)

I've recently used a folded towel on top of the linen basket!


----------

